# Ideas on Collingwood activities please



## CSB (Jun 30, 2007)

My DH and I are going to Law Cranberry for 2 days/3 nights (July 5 - 7) on a timeshare presentation deal. Any advice on some fun stuff to do while we are there? We will be golfing at the resort.

Thank you,


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 1, 2007)

This is our usual day in Collingwood.

Intrawest at Blue Mountain - like a small Whistler or Mont Tremblant.

Downtown Collingwood - a very pleasant walk - go to Duncan's for the warm portabella mushroom salad - heaven on earth.

Drive to Thornbury - a nice small towm 20 K to the west - we have a time share at the Harbour Club - good flea market.

You are there Thursday to Sunday so expect crowds.

Dan (also in Thornhill)


----------



## KristinB (Jul 1, 2007)

A few suggestions:


Bring bikes (or rent them locally) and ride the Georgian Trail -- very relaxing (and you can visit Thornbury's lovely harbor along the way).

Take the Scenic Caves EcoAdventure tour -- we had a blast!

Go to the village at Blue Mountain and either take a 4x4 tour, or take the lift up to the top of the mountain and enjoy the view.


----------



## westrougers (Jul 1, 2007)

We are leaving for LC today. If you like to bike, best trails in Ontario. You can ride on old railway paths forever. Good way also to get to Intrawest. If weather nice you can drive to Wasaga Beach 30 minutes away. Lots of little shops to frequent in downtown area which is 20 minute walk or 10 minute bike ride from LC. Lots of golf though most courses are pricey. 

We have friends and relatives visiting for a few days so not sure yet of our availability but email us or respnd here when you are golfing and if you are interested, and you don't already have a foursome, we might join you. 

Have fun

Mike


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 1, 2007)

Best advice I can give is leave your wallet at home...don't buy.  They can't even give those TS away on Ebay!  The sales presentations are very very hard sell.

Brian


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2007)

Mike, I have a tee time set for 8:15 am on Friday (July 6th). The timeshare deal included 2 for 1 golf at Cranberry. DH and I golf maybe once a year and we have trouble completing 18 holes (hubby has a bad back). I don't know if you would have fun golfing with us. 

Brian - thanks for the advice. We have no intention of buying and have not had trouble resisting on the many timeshare presentations we have attended including Massenutten.


----------



## westrougers (Jul 3, 2007)

No problem Cindy. Enjoy the golf.

Remember no more purchases from developer!

Mike


----------



## CSB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Back from Collingwood*

Well, we made it back without buying anything. They are building a new phase of Cranberry at the waterfront. They are selling  50 yr memberships at around $35,000 for one week (2 bedroom). These will trade with Interval International. I am having trouble remembering the name. Something like Cranberry Harbour and Country Club. 

We had a wonderful time on our mini vacation - without the kids!!!! Took the bikes and had a ride along the beach in Wasaga, a swim as well. Golfing and tennis at Cranberry. Wonderful visit to Thornbury - dinner at a place along the water dam called The Mill. Ride to the top of Blue Mountain and long walk along the top. Wouldn't you know it, while in the village at Blue, signed up for another timeshare presentation mini vacation with Intrawest.

Thank you for all your great advice!!!!


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 8, 2007)

CSB said:


> Well, we made it back without buying anything. They are building a new phase of Cranberry at the waterfront. They are selling  50 yr memberships at around $35,000 for one week (2 bedroom). These will trade with Interval International. I am having trouble remembering the name. Something like Cranberry Harbour and Country Club.
> 
> We had a wonderful time on our mini vacation - without the kids!!!! Took the bikes and had a ride along the beach in Wasaga, a swim as well. Golfing and tennis at Cranberry. Wonderful visit to Thornbury - dinner at a place along the water dam called The Mill. Ride to the top of Blue Mountain and long walk along the top. Wouldn't you know it, while in the village at Blue, signed up for another timeshare presentation mini vacation with Intrawest.
> 
> Thank you for all your great advice!!!!



The Mill is our favourite restaurant in Thornhbury.  Glad you found it.  Sorry I didn't reccommend it.  

Dan


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 8, 2007)

That price is outta there ... and it sounds like it's just a right to use, not deeded ownership? You could buy 2 Marriotts resale for that!

Brian



CSB said:


> ...They are selling 50 yr memberships at around $35,000 for one week (2 bedroom). !!!!


----------

